# greens hole on friday night



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

we went out friday night caught about 5 schoolie kings and a truck load of big snapper wish we could have kept one was around 10 pounds about daybreak the bobo's were every where we were throwing cigs at them just for $#^!'s and giggles but we noticed something chasing them as the were hooked, I sent a cig down and wammy it was on 30" amberjack so we kept throwing to the bobo's while the two droped cigs we caught our limit on amberjack in about 20 min not to bad of a day 5 king, 6 amberjack biggest about 36" ,9 bobo's forshark bait, do amberjack usually chase bobo's


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>we went out friday night caught about 5 schoolie kings and a truck load of big snapper wish we could have kept one was around 10 pounds about daybreak the bobo's were every where we were throwing cigs at them just for $#^!'s and giggles but we noticed something chasing them as the were hooked, I sent a cig down and wammy it was on 30" amberjack so we kept throwing to the bobo's while the two droped cigs we caught our limit on amberjack in about 20 min not to bad of a day 5 king, 6 amberjack biggest about 36" ,9 bobo's forshark bait, *do amberjack usually chase bobo's* 

Good question. Fish often will eat anything they can get into their mouths. I have used them for bait, but they are hard to get into the water still alive. Unfortunately, all I have caught with them is sharks. A few years ago I used one at the Russian Freighter on Christmas day. It lasted about 30 secondsbefore the rod was shaken violently, but all I pulled up were severly bent hooks. And I use only the best hooks.


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

i've never used one whole for amberjack but filleting them and using the whole fillet works pretty good for the bigger aj's


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a fun night to me,bet you guys were wore out after kings and Aj's.


----------

